# Cypripedium segawai



## JPMC (Apr 16, 2018)

This year it has 8 growths and 6 flowers after 8 growths and no flowers last year.


----------



## naoki (Apr 16, 2018)

Nicely grown, and beautiful photos!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 16, 2018)

Dainty stance!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 16, 2018)

What's your culture? My Barry Phillips is blooming. Will hopefully post soon.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 17, 2018)

Me hate you all! 
Just kidding!  Great growing. Can you show us how its potted and the rest of the plant please?


----------



## JPMC (Apr 17, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> What's your culture? My Barry Phillips is blooming. Will hopefully post soon.



I grow it in 100% stalite n a clay pot. It is kept about 2 feet from a LED growlight in normal indoor temps (60-80F) when in growth. In the fridge from about November 15 to March 15. I give it Michigan State fertilizer at 125-150 ppm weekly when growing.

Can't wait for you posting.


----------



## JPMC (Apr 17, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Me hate you all!
> Just kidding!  Great growing. Can you show us how its potted and the rest of the plant please?



I grow it in 100% stalite n a clay pot. It is kept about 2 feet from a LED growlight in normal indoor temps (60-80F) when in growth. In the fridge from about November 15 to March 15. I give it Michigan State fertilizer at 125-150 ppm weekly when growing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 17, 2018)

Wow, this plant has come a long way. Just awesome. I love the extra wide flower segments, a very uncommon trait in the plants I've seen of this species. You certainly have nailed growing Cyps inside.

Question - how is your lichiangense doing?


----------



## JPMC (Apr 17, 2018)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Wow, this plant has come a long way. Just awesome. I love the extra wide flower segments, a very uncommon trait in the plants I've seen of this species. You certainly have nailed growing Cyps inside.
> 
> Question - how is your lichiangense doing?



Thank you for asking. It is doing well. Last year it did not flower but formed two growths. I didn't know that it was a "clumper". This year it has just broken above the surface and both growths are present. Stay tuned for images...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 17, 2018)

JPMC said:


> Thank you for asking. It is doing well. Last year it did not flower but formed two growths. I didn't know that it was a "clumper". This year it has just broken above the surface and both growths are present. Stay tuned for images...



Wow, fantastic! You've got me excited now. You are the Cyp grower par excellance!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2018)

Light weight slate product. Do you add any lime, etc. to it?


----------



## JPMC (Apr 20, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Light weight slate product. Do you add any lime, etc. to it?



Yes, a pinch of pellet garden lime each spring.


----------



## Don I (Apr 22, 2018)

Nice.
Don


----------



## fundulopanchax (Apr 23, 2018)

Outstanding flowers! Congratulations on excellent growing.


----------

